# Thinking about it



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm considering joining the IBC and showing. The showing part is a little intimidating to me since I have some social issues...

I actually have 1 fry left from one of my spawns... and a handful from a spawn I did on the side. >>
The single fry is from my unnamed male yellow dragon HMPK and Conchenn (yellow based marble HMPK female).
The others are from a dragon HM spawn.

I am being careful with the single fry. I don't want to cause any more stress yet than what he has already been through. Once I am sure he is nice and strong, I will take some pics of him.
The other spawn is not handling the heat too well, so I am experimenting with ways of keeping them in their comfort zone temps. So far so good. Both parents of this spawn are HM dragons. The male is black and the female was a black marble.

My other problem is that I now only have 2 females. One is a HM dragon geno (shows it quite well) who is very nicely balanced with a beautiful cadual. The other is my Conchenn. She is a very aggressive and has killed others... So she has a personal 10 gal tank now. The only male I have she has taken to is my yellow dragon.
I have a few males: 2 HM dragons, 1 yellow dragon HMPK, 1 metallic HMPK, 1 metallic marble HMPK, 1 marble DbT, and 1 true giant HMPK.


So.. Any tips would be welcome. ^_^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe showing might help your social issues and it might be a confidence builder.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe showing might help your social issues and it might be a confidence builder.


And most times you are sendig fish to the shows by them selves. Most of us are pretty easy to get along with so you will probably get some new friends out of the deal.. :-D


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. I have PTSD. It brings about a lot of anxiety and panic attacks. I'm training my own psychiatric service dog... But the fish help me relax.

I'm hoping that my HM fry make it through this sudden heat. It's supposed to be hotter tomorrow so I have a fan pointed at their tank. They haven't liked the heat very much so I'm doing everything I can to keep them going and healthy. They've been growing nicely.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I have made some crazy friends in the short amountof time i have been talking to show breeders they are realy awesome people and very patient with new breeders!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm going to get the membership as a gift to myself. I think I deserve a little something. lol I'm not sure that any of current fry would be anything to send to shows... but I'm definitely trying.

Making friends would definitely be a plus. I don't get out so much. I have made friends in the Bully world since buying my pup... So I think I'd do the same thing in the betta world. XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Basement Bettas said:


> And most times you are sendig fish to the shows by them selves. Most of us are pretty easy to get along with so you will probably get some new friends out of the deal.. :-D


Yeah, I forgot about mentioning that the fish are shipped to shows and you don't have to accompany them.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Check out karen mac auleys fb page : Mac Auley's betta beauties great place to chat with other serious show breeders and some are members on this site


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Shipping would make getting them to more shows easier. I live up in OR, and I don't think the shows end up too close to me. I don't drive and my other half has 2 days off a week (Sat and Mon).. So getting to shows would be a bit hard. Though I might be able to talk him into taking a day or two of vacation time when a show is in CA. lol


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Check out karen mac auleys fb page : Mac Auley's betta beauties great place to chat with other serious show breeders and some are members on this site


Do you have a link to the group?


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=248237315296814&id=167290316724848&set=a.167291446724735.34412.167290316724848&relevant_count=1&refid=8&_ft_=qid.5776386402623519132%3Amf_story_key.-4893709758234933207#!/groups/285453271562442?ref=bookmark&__user=1840064011


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

There will be a show in Santa Clara, Ca on Sept. 1-2. I want to go, I've been to two of their shows already. A lot of fun, but quite a drive from Fresno.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

tpocicat...Your IBC...who are you?  PM if ya want. I'm Lori Green


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

That would be quite the drive for me... I'll have to see if the other half will go for it.

Was hoping that I could possibly start showing in the spring with my HMs... But it's supposed to get really hot today. Makes me worry about them. I'll probably be spending the next few days fussing over them to keep them cool.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Coppermoon said:


> tpocicat...Your IBC...who are you?  PM if ya want. I'm Lori Green


Terry Pounds (female) I used to breed and show Ocicats, hence the name. Yes, I'm a member of IBC.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can a person who isn't a breeder join the IBC?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone that has an interest in bettas can join the IBC.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Enkil said:


> I'm considering joining the IBC and showing. The showing part is a little intimidating to me since I have some social issues...
> 
> I actually have 1 fry left from one of my spawns... and a handful from a spawn I did on the side. >>
> The single fry is from my unnamed male yellow dragon HMPK and Conchenn (yellow based marble HMPK female).
> ...


I feel your pain! lol. I don't have PTSD, so I can't say I completely understand what you're going through, but I'm terrible with people. Whenever I think that I might have to talk to someone who I don't know, I have to wear a jacket because I start to sweat. I'm slowly overcomming my social nervousness. I'm very self-aware, which is one of my problems, but its also a good thing, because thats how I'm able to slowly get better on my own.
I plan on participating in shows in the future too. But I probably won't be talking much if I decide to actually go to them. Actually I'll probably only be there long enough to look at all the fish, and then I'll leave, haha.

What does it mean if a fish is a yellow based marble? I know what a marble is, but what is a YELLOW BASED marble?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I think you'd like Conchenn. ^_^
Her main color is this nicely pale yellow. She has a bright yellow spot between her eyes. She also has very light mint green on her fins and in patches on her body. Her dorsal and cadual are both mostly a dark blood red. I really like her.
This is a video with her in it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHysKbO2Sz8&feature=plcp She has more red in her dorsal and tail now and her mint green spots are more noticeable.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

She's so beautiful! I love yellows and oranges. If you decide to breed her you should post pictures of the offspring.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm breeding her to a yellow dragon HMPK. I have before and still have 1 fry from them. Going to try again once my new fry foods get here (love the other half for buying them).
This is the male:
https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/559172_10150979220597870_1265413185_a.jpg


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

They'll make some pretty babies for sure. Are you going to make a spawn log?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Definitely. ^_^
I have 1 baby of theirs left from my last attempt. He seemed a little weak from the heat today though. Worries me. Beginning to think that I might have better luck breeding in the cooler months. Or maybe investing in an AC unit for the room. It has a heating unit that keeps the room in the upper 70s and 80s during the colder months.

Don't think I can show the HMPKs, so I'm hoping the rest of my HMs do well. They don't like the heat either. Nor do my adult HM males.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like the heat is creating a lot of discomfort. I'd say and AC sounds like a good investment. I hope your fishies pull through. And I can't wait to see pictures of the babies, and of the one left over from thier last spawn.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. My HMPKs don't seem to care one bit if the temp rises. My giant, Uther, loves when it starts to get hotter. My HM boys and fry don't like it. Not one bit. I've got some fans pointed at tanks for now, but am seriously considering the AC unit.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe you could keep the ones that don't like the heat in a cooler room and keep the ones that like or don't mind it in the warmer room. Idk about fish, but when it comes to tarantulas and millipedes, the higher the temp that you can keep them in without stressing them out or causing health problems, the better, because the heat makes them grow faster. Maybe its the same for fish?


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Then again, I guess there'd be no need to keep the ones that don't mind the heat in the warmer room if they're already full grown. In fact it will shorten their life spans. Making something grow faster this way is basically just speeding up their lives. So if the heat DOES make fish grow faster, I'd keep all my immatures at a warmer temperature and all of my mature ones at a cooler one. And once my immatures matured I'd acclimate them to cooler water and start keeping them in that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How warm is it?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Ajutside has been between 90-100. My bedroom/fishroom is upstairs and gets pretty hot. My HMPK spawn tank got to 100 before I could get to it while I was sick. I got more fans for tanks after that. I'm thinking the AC unit would be the best investment.
I have a lock on my bedroom/fishroom so no more incidents can happen with my tanks like what happened with my sorority.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

We had a heat spike yesterday. I couldn't keep the temps in my tanks down. :/
Temp has gone back to normal again. *knock on wood*


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been very hot here too. I'm lucky, my home is one story, and I have a swamp cooler plus fans to keep us and the fish cooler. I also keep the curtains closed. (think hermit)


----------

